# Work Visa ends, Extend stay on Canadian visitors visa



## searea88 (Jan 23, 2011)

My contract here in Dubai will be ending soon. I have 30 days to stay after my visa is cancelled and I would like to stay an additional 30 days. Is this possible Due to the Canadian visa regulations.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Canadians are, as my friend put it, "second class citizens" in the UAE.

You can apply for a visa through the appropriate channels - I'd highly recommend approaching this MUCH in advance through the DNRD. And, if one person says no, go back the next day and speak to someone different - odds are you will have a more positive answer.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

You have to apply for the tourist visa way in advance . If you want to stay over 30 days you will have to apply for the option for 90 days. Be prepared to be ripped off ....

With the Tourist Visa you have to stay in the country. If you leave, you must stay out for 30 days
I extracted this from a UAE visa requirements

From 02 January 2011, nationals of Canada can no longer receive a free visit visa on arrival in the UAE.
Canadians must apply in advance for a UAE visit visa or UAE tourist visa).
The 30 day (not 1 month) and 3 months (or 90 day - not clear) visas are valid for a single entry only. After exiting the UAE, Canadians must wait 30 days before they can apply for a new entry visa (Update 28 January 2011: be careful - some Canadians have already been caught out by this when attempting to return to the UAE after a brief visit to another country).

This change was prompted by the disagreement between the UAE and Canada over landing rights in Canada for Emirates and Etihad airline operators.

Canadians in transit through a UAE who do not leave the airport do not need a UAE visa.

Visa fees according to the UAE embassy in Canada are C$250 (AED 920) for a 30 day single entry visit visa, C$500 (AED 1840) for a 90 day (or 3 month) single entry visa, and C$1,000 (AED 3640) for a 180 day (or 6 month) multiple entry visa.

Cheaper and/or quicker visa issue options might be available through Emirates and Etihad if a flight is booked with one of those airlines. As of 03 January 2011, visa fees charged if booking an EK or EY flight were approximately C$70-$80 (AED 250-300) for 30 days, C$330-$370 (AED 1150-1350) for 90 days. A 4-day visa is also available through those airlines for C$60-70 (AED 225-250), and a 14 day entry permit might be available for about C$100 (AED 370) but check with the airline for confirmation. The 180 day multi-entry visa is probably not available through the airline.
Alternatively, a cheaper visa might be arranged by a sponsor (relative, friend, company, hotel, travel agent) based in the UAE if they apply in the UAE for a visa.

Canadian nationals who live in another GCC country and have a valid residence permit from that country can get a 30 day visa on arrival in the UAE if they are in a high-level profession (doctor, lawyer, engineer, etc). Cost is AED 185, and entry will depend on the mood of the official at passport control who stamps your passport.


----------



## searea88 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. What I would like to know is can I apply from within the UAE or do I have to leave the country before applying.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

You have to visit the immigration office and find out. Another thought.... When does you current visa expire ? Your company might not cancel your visa immediately. I know of people who stayed longer after having a chat with the company and they cancelled the Visa couple of weeks later maybe you can reach an agreement with your employer


----------



## searea88 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks again for the reply. It may actually work out that way regardless. My contract is finished 15 Nov but they will delay giving my final settlement. If it goes a couple of weeks longer than it won't be a problem. My current visa is good for 1 more year. I just want to know what options I have if my 30 days runs out before Jan 1st.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

searea88 said:


> Thanks again for the reply. It may actually work out that way regardless. My contract is finished 15 Nov but they will delay giving my final settlement. If it goes a couple of weeks longer than it won't be a problem. My current visa is good for 1 more year. I just want to know what options I have if my 30 days runs out before Jan 1st.


If I were you, I would call the Canadian Embassy in Abu Dhabi. Call and tell them you are a Canadian Citizen, they will help you figuring out your options and whom to speak with. Never failed with me.....

Good luck


----------



## searea88 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## VEROVERO (Apr 4, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> If I were you, I would call the Canadian Embassy in Abu Dhabi. Call and tell them you are a Canadian Citizen, they will help you figuring out your options and whom to speak with. Never failed with me.....
> 
> Good luck
> 
> ...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Veronica,

Try this website UAE Embassy in Ottawa » Visas

If the information is not there try to contact them to find out using the link contact us.

I am afraid you will have to call immigration in the UAE and find out. 

try to get the answers from the proper Authority.


----------



## VEROVERO (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Canuck,

Many thanks, we will try and will keep you updated


----------

